
The Pleasures of Eating (1989) - Tomte
http://www.ecoliteracy.org/article/wendell-berry-pleasures-eating
======
maukdaddy
They sure tried a lot:

    
    
      The Pleasures of Eating (1989) (ecoliteracy.org) 26 points by Tomte 20 hours ago | flag | past | web
    
      The Pleasures of Eating (2009) (ecoliteracy.org) 17 points by Tomte 64 days ago | past | web | 1 comment
      
      The Pleasures of Eating (1989) (ecoliteracy.org) 2 points by Tomte 190 days ago | past | web
      
      The Pleasures of Eating (1989) (ecoliteracy.org) 1 point by Tomte 204 days ago | past | web
      
      The Pleasures of Eating (1989) (ecoliteracy.org) 1 point by Tomte 214 days ago | past | web
    
      The Pleasures of Eating (1989) (ecoliteracy.org) 1 point by Tomte 215 days ago | past | web

~~~
Tomte
Yeah? So what?

This site has an FAQ page. Read it.

------
spodek
One of the greatest joys of my life came from a couple small changes that made
huge differences.

I recommend trying these two experiments:

1\. For one week buy no food where you have to throw away packaging after. I
didn't think I would be able to do it, but it profoundly changed how I eat and
view food. Here is my experience: [http://joshuaspodek.com/avoiding-food-
packaging](http://joshuaspodek.com/avoiding-food-packaging).

2\. For one week, eat no food where fiber has been removed. Again, it seems
challenging, but once you do it, you see food differently.

For most of human history, there was no food packaging nor did our ancestors
take fiber out of nearly anything. The experiments should be simple. Actually,
they are, once you lose the modern view of food being a product.

~~~
adrianN
Buying only food without packaging seems to exclude a lot of things to which
our ancestors had access. Eggs and dairy, meat, noodles (unless you want to
make your own flour from bulk wheat), any liquids...

~~~
tluyben2
Which obviously depends on where you live; both in cities and in the
countryside here (southern Spain) I can get eggs, meat, fish, dairy, water and
many more things without packaging.

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
OK so this article is a little depressing, but a really interesting read
nonetheless. For me, probably the most hard-hitting comment was:

> The consumer, that is to say, must be kept from discovering that, in the
> food industry — as in any other industry — the overriding concerns are not
> quality and health, but volume and price.

~~~
Mathnerd314
This is why I find the Soylent movement so refreshing; the DIY stuff has never
been marketed as quality or healthy, but competes with the industry on its own
terms (volume and price), and beats them by a significant margin. So in some
sense it's a more "honest" perspective on food.

